# how do i know my public IP?

## yucao89

Hello   :Very Happy: 

i am interested if i could know my ip! 

I need to know it 

i am using ADSL from spain and they give me a internal proxy adress can i have the external or public one? how do i find it?

----------

## qwkbrnfox

Hi yucao89,

 cat /etc/dhcpc/dhcpcd-eth0.info  It's the first line.  I don't know how your ip allocation works over there, by here the ADSL people give out a 'real' (no NAT) address.

qbf

----------

## yucao89

What do you mean by here? But i am not using Gentoo i am going to install gentoo when i know my real IP adress i am a real newbie but can you tell me how to find it in windows or in gentoo so in a future i could visit it!

----------

## qwkbrnfox

Sorry, I had a typo, should have said, but (not by) here.  Here is in Canada.  

Unfortunately I don't know how to find an IP address in windows.  It can change, too, as they don't usually give you a fixed address.

Why do you need the IP address to install gentoo?

----------

## yucao89

I am not gonna install gentoo when i dont know my ip because i want to make a telnet server. and with out knowing the ip you cannot make the server. Thanks

----------

## digitalnick

umm i think you are misunderstanding the use of an ip address

why would you want to visit it

if you want to knowyour world ip a very easy way is to go to whatismyip.com it will display it

in windows ipconfig /all usually tells you what your assigned ip is

----------

## yucao89

I am using a proxy ADSL so they give us a proxy IP adress and not usable

my goal is to create a CS server so that my friends can play online with ME! and before i went to Www.whatismyip.com and they display the proxy IP!

And with the Ip given on whatismyip.com my friends coudn't even ping me!

----------

## sieter

so, what does

ipconfig /all

tell you?

----------

## masseya

If you are going through a proxy server, then there could be several complications with playing CS depending on the configuration of the proxy.  You will want to contact your ISP about this issue and ask them what network cofiguration you should use.

----------

## dasalvagg

Most likely you have an internal IP address...let me guess it either starts with 192.168.x.x or more likely if you're on a large network you have 10.x.x.x  This just means that your computer doesn't have a unique address on the Internet.  The proxy handles all the requests you make and sends back only the appropriate packets to your computer.  So...to set up the CS server you'll need some way to get your friends to your computer.   Most likely your ISP doesn't let you run servers.  If they do, they may charge you an extra fee for a static IP.

----------

## yucao89

So you are saying that ADSL ip changes? 

And running my cs server is not possible and no way of knowing my ip?

Please give me an awsner

----------

## digitalnick

you really need to go read about ip addressing and do some research and listen. 

you can run a server all you want however your friends may not be able to find you on the net. especially if you cant figure out your ip.

like i said before goto whatismyip.com and you can find your world ip or alternativly on a windows system try ipconfig /all

on a linux system try ifconfig as root

----------

## yucao89

In whatsmyip.com what it says is the IP of my proxy from the DSL any solution also how can i enable routing in windows 2000 and gentoo

----------

## masseya

 *masseya wrote:*   

> If you are going through a proxy server, then there could be several complications with playing CS depending on the configuration of the proxy.  You will want to contact your ISP about this issue and ask them what network cofiguration you should use.

 

This is important.  A proxy server could filter some of the traffic going through it.  This could make it impossible to act as a CS server.  As digitalnick was saying, you need to issue an ipconfig /all to find your personal IP on a windows machine.  If that is not the same as the one you see on whatismyip.com then things will not be incredibly simple to setup.  I don't know how routing is related to setting up a CS server, because I am pretty sure that you don't have to act as a router to play CS.  However, you are free to make a new thread if you want to setup a router and would like help.

----------

## yucao89

So proxy is not really good

I only know my internal ip which is the ip that every needs to access internet like 172.26.0.2 and gateway 172.26.0.1

----------

## masseya

Your internal IP address is reserverd for a private network that will not be seen by the rest of the internet.  This means that all your traffic is in fact going through a proxy server and that they will have to be able to handle the forwarding of all the network traffic that CS will generate if you want to setup a CS server.  This is why you'll need to contact your ISP.

----------

## dasalvagg

A little clarification:

You have a an IP address that is not unique.  To run your server your friends need to be able to connect to a unique IP address.  This way...there is only one final destination for their connection, which is your computer.  Other people on the internet are not able to connect directly to you because of this.  This however, does not work both ways.  For instance, when you go to say...www.gentoo.org the proxy knows that you made the request, on a certain port, and will forward all the packets from gentoo.org to your internal address. your address is only unique behind the proxy, no one else has that address on the adsl internal network.  So...for your friends to connect to any server on your computer, the proxy needs to forward their packets to you, but directing packets at the IP address of the proxy does not help.  The proxy has no idea what internal ip address to forward those to. so...either see if you can get a static IP, or if they will forward a port for you(unlikely).

----------

## yucao89

So you recomend me to contact the ISP for  more detail? 

I am in spain using Telefonica s.a

----------

## elzbal

Yes, and the chances of you running a server are grim. You have what is known as a 'non-routable ip', that is, an IP address in a range set aside for 'NAT (network address translation)' and similar schemes. This means your server will not be accessable by users outside your ISP. See http://support.easystreet.com/easydsl/general-info/iptutorial.html (the section on non-routable IPs only) for more details. In addition, it is likely that your IP is not static, that is, it will change occationally.

To run a server that is accessable to the outside world, your ISP will have to make special arrangements to proxy the CS server data to your server. I would suggest this is not likely in most cases unless you have a particularly friendly ISP.

Good luck!

----------

## yucao89

I mean i have a NAT ok? 

and a router and a non-accesable ip. but i have static ip i dont have dhcp 

what do you mean by ."In addition, it is likely that your IP is not static, that is, it will change occationally. "

----------

## splooge

How do you know your public IP?

Short answer: you don't have one.

----------

## elzbal

 *yucao89 wrote:*   

> what do you mean by ."In addition, it is likely that your IP is not static, that is, it will change occationally. "

 

Well, since you were on a NAT ADSL, I figured you might also have been using DHCP, which could cause your IP to change occationally. You have clarified in your case that you have a static IP, so nevermind on that point.

 *splooge wrote:*   

> How do you know your public IP? Short answer: you don't have one.

 

I think 'splooge' has clarified this in a short, sweet, and accurate manner.

----------

## yucao89

why i dont have a ip

----------

## yucao89

why i dont have a ip

----------

## elzbal

You certainly do have an IP. However, you have a 'private' as opposed to a 'public' IP. We know this from the IP address you gave, which is '172.26.0.2', and the published list of non-routable IPs (one copy of that list can be found here).

The non-routable IPs are not accessable from the internet - some proxy mechanism must be in place so you can access anything on the wider internet. If I (or anyone else on the internet) try to connect to your computer in any way, the connection attempt won't get past the first router on the internet - it will be blocked. This is where a proxy server comes in - some other server somewhere must be doing something similar to NAT to provide you access. (Note: Sometimes this is advertised as 'security'. If I can't connect directly to your computer, it is very difficult for me to crack into your computer in any way.)

There are 2 causes for your current condition:

1) Your ISP assigns everyone a private IP, and handles all of the unique routing (such as NAT) so you can access the internet. I think this is what everyone has been assuming (and this may be correct).

2) You have an ADSL 'Router' that takes your public IP address and assigns private IP Addresses to your home computer or computer network.

Do you happen to know if your private IP is assigned by your ISP or by an ADSL Router? If you do not know, you may need to contact your ISP - they might know.

----------

## puggy

If you have a router that supports it (or you have access to it and its a computer) you could use dynamic DNS to enable you to always connect to your machines IP  through...

puggysddns.ath.cx

or similar.

Puggy

----------

## duff

http://www.whatismyip.com

----------

## yucao89

No what my ip.com gives the proxy address

----------

## splooge

How can we get this through to you?

YOU ARE BEHIND A PROXY SERVER.  YOU DO NOT HAVE A PUBLIC IP ADDRESS.

----------

## Dr_Stein

http://www.ipchicken.com

----------

## elzbal

 *splooge wrote:*   

> How can we get this through to you?
> 
> YOU ARE BEHIND A PROXY SERVER.  YOU DO NOT HAVE A PUBLIC IP ADDRESS.

 

He has a private IP address right now. This is most likely caused by 1) his ISP or 2) his ADSL router modem. If 2 (the ADSL router), then a simple network reconfiguration may grant him a public IP rather quickly.

yucao89, I am not familiar with your ISP. If you do not know whether you have an ADSL router, and whether this is the cause of your non-public IP, then you should probably ask to your ISP (who provides the service and who presumably provided the ADSL equipment).

----------

## splooge

 *elzbal wrote:*   

>  *splooge wrote:*   How can we get this through to you?
> 
> YOU ARE BEHIND A PROXY SERVER.  YOU DO NOT HAVE A PUBLIC IP ADDRESS. 
> 
> He has a private IP address right now. This is most likely caused by 1) his ISP or 2) his ADSL router modem. If 2 (the ADSL router), then a simple network reconfiguration may grant him a public IP rather quickly.
> ...

 

Well if you can read:

"i am using ADSL from spain and they give me a internal proxy adress"

"I am using a proxy ADSL so they give us a proxy IP adress and not usable 

my goal is to create a CS server so that my friends can play online with ME! and before i went to Www.whatismyip.com and they display the proxy IP! 

And with the Ip given on whatismyip.com my friends coudn't even ping me!"

----------

## yucao89

WE ALL BEHIND HTTP Proxi. But we have IP  You idiot

----------

## splooge

I don't know why I bother.  Apparently I like inflicting pain on myself or something =)

You, sir, do not have a public IP address.  From the looks of it, judging by the IP address you do have, I would even venture to guess that your isp has some sort of weird system that gives all its customers the same IP address (172.16.0.2), and if that's the case, then you're really screwed!  No CS server for you!

What's your friends IP address?

Ever get Gentoo installed yet?

Good luck on your CCNA.

----------

## tgoodaire

Go to http://www.whatismyip.com

There's your IP.

----------

## elzbal

 *yucao89 wrote:*   

> WE ALL BEHIND HTTP Proxi. But we have IP  You idiot

 

Of course you have an IP. But you have a private IP as opposed to a public IP. This means that only people on your private network will be able to access your system.

I was just trying to figure out how far the private IP network extended. The fact that there is an HTTP proxy is irrelevent. Most large ISPs have those these days, whether or not they tell their customers, and whether or not their customers have a public IP address.

Since you have a private IP address, I assume that there is a NAT proxy somewhere on the network. (If there was not, then you would not be able to get any non-Web content from the internet... for example, you would not be able to play internet games such as CS on other servers.) I suppose the question is whether that NAT proxy is within your DSL equipment in your own home, or whether it resides within your ISP's internet switching center.

If the NAT proxy is within your DSL equipment (i.e. your ADSL modem is an 'ADSL router'), then a relatively simple home network reconfiguration will give you a public IP address, and folks outside your ISP can connect to your counterstrike server.

----------

## yucao89

 *Quote:*   

> If the NAT proxy is within your DSL equipment (i.e. your ADSL modem is an 'ADSL router'), then a relatively simple home network reconfiguration will give you a public IP address, and folks outside your ISP can connect to your counterstrike server.

 

 I have a NAT as i said before, Did i? but my question is now how do i configure the network or where is my ip. www.whatsmyip is not the solution because it gives me my proxy ip thanks friends

----------

## splooge

So, which IP do you want to know?  Your public or your private IP?

Your private IP address is 172.16.0.2, like you already told us.

Your 'public' IP address is the address of your proxy server, as reported by whatsmyip.com

Follow my suggestions:

Get your friend (who has the same ISP) to tell you his IP address, and then post it here.

Did you even download gentoo yet?

----------

## elzbal

 *yucao89 wrote:*   

> I have a NAT as i said before, Did i? but my question is now how do i configure the network or where is my ip. www.whatsmyip is not the solution because it gives me my proxy ip thanks friends

 

To get your current IP address from Windows, go to the command line and type 'ipconfig'. To get your current IP address from Linux, go to the command line and type 'ifconfig eth0'.

To learn more about how others can connect to your CounterStrike server (or any other server you host), I recommend you contact your ISP. I think there are some issues specific to your ISP that we are not aware of.

----------

## yucao89

Ipconfig gives me the private ip!

----------

## FluffyDawg

Here's a quick diagram:

```

     INTERNET

          |

     FIREWALL (aka proxy)

          |  <-------172.16.x.x network

     COMPUTER

```

The key question here is "where is the firewall?"  If you are using a "DSL router", that is, a box that plugs in between your DSL modem and your computer, then it is possible that you are getting a real IP from your ISP, which the router is using as a NAT point.  If this is the case, then you should be able to find out what address the router has, probably by a web configuration mechanism - read your router manual.  If so, reboot the router a few times and see if that address changes.  If it changes, you have a dynamic IP address.  This can be reached from the internet using dynamic host services like dyndns.com, but you'll need some time and study to figure out how to do it, since you will need to configure the router as well to permit the connections.  If it doesn't change, then you have a (semi-) static IP address, and can just pass that along to your friends.

If, however, the firewall belongs to the ISP and they are giving you a 172.16.x.x address, then this is almost certainly done to prevent you from running a server.  Call your ISP to find out whether they permit innound connections.

Hope this helps.

----------

## yucao89

Well your information is keen for me and i need it. Thanks but my ISP said that i have a NAT. Can i make a server with the NAT?

----------

## elzbal

 *Quote:*   

> Well your information is keen for me and i need it. Thanks but my ISP said that i have a NAT. Can i make a server with the NAT?

 

You can make a server, but the question is 'Who will be able to connect to it?'

The answer is one of

a) All computers in your house only, but this can be changed.

b) All computers on some fraction of your ISP's network (i.e. only a subset of your ISP's customers, and is not likely to change.

c) The entire world

With a private IP, option 'C' is not a possibility, so you are left with 'A' or 'B'. If the ISP only gives private ISPs, you may be stuck.

Let me put a couple of notes on the diagram (thanks FluffyDawg).

```

     INTERNET

          |

     FIREWALL (aka NAT proxy)   <--------- This has a public IP.

          |  <-------172.16.x.x network - everything here has a private IP.

     COMPUTER(S)

```

As I mentioned earlier, the important key is where this 'Nat Proxy' comes in to the network.

One possibility is that the NAT proxy is run by the ISP, and all its customers get Private IPs. This would lead us into option 'B'.

The other possibility is that the NAT proxy is a part of some equipment given to you by the ISP, i.e. an ADSL router. (You can tell an ADSL router, by the way, because it has more than one ethernet port to plug in more than one computer.) This may be worth noting because you would most likely have a public IP on some piece of equipment in your house. This leads us into option 'A', where you do not have a pulbic IP right now but probably could with a bit of reconfiguration (either by configuring the ADSL router or switching it for another piece of equipment). After the reconfiguration, you would happily fall into the 'C' category, and your CS life would be grand.

However, most likely no one on this forum can tell you which of these two options you fall into. We have been able to determine quite a bit, but we are not familiar with your ISP and the equipment they provide. You will need to contact them to find out which of these two categories you fall into, and how you can change your situation.

UPDATE: After reading your earlier post more closely, it looks like you have contacted your ISP and you fall into the 'B' category. This means that your ISP's customers, or more likely some subset of your ISPs customers, are the only ones who will be able to connect to your CounterStrike server. If you have more than one computer at home, they will all be able to connect to your CS server as well.

----------

## splooge

Hey buddy.

YOU DO NOT HAVE A PUBLIC IP ADDRESS BECAUSE YOU ARE BEHIND A PROXY.

From the looks of it, ... and this is just a wild guess here.  I am going to assume ALL customers of your ISP DSL get the SAME IP address as you.  (Yes, it's possible.  Seen it done.)  Therefore I will further to go on to say that even the other customers of your ISP won't be able to connect to you.

No CS server for you.

----------

## FluffyDawg

A few points.  First, "proxy" and "firewall" are not interchangeable terms.  Proxy services can be added to firewalls, although this is almost never done anymore.

ADSL almost universally uses PPPoE to establish connections, and therefore there can be bo other hosts on the private network, so (B) is not an option.  Note that any given ISP can be expected to use point-to-point methods for connection - when customer side networks were used, hacking within those networks was rampant.

Yucao89, your private (NAT) address is incapable of being reached from outside.

----------

## yucao89

so what do i have to do to make a server. MAKE AN OTHER ADSL?

----------

## idl

your not going to be able to host any server of any kind using your current ISP i'm afraid. 

When you send data out through the proxy it keeps track of where the data came from (your internal IP), when it gets the data back it knows you asked for it and forwards it to you. So basicly if you are the one who initiates the connection there shouldnt be a problem getting data back.. but apart from that, people outside the ISPs internal network have no way of finding whos behind the proxy.

If you want to host a server you will need to find a different ISP that works in a different way and gives you a public IP.

----------

## CRC

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> PostPosted: Sat Mar 29, 2003 4:56 pm    Post subject:
> 
> so what do i have to do to make a server. MAKE AN OTHER ADSL?
> ...

 

OK, I can't believe so many people are posting mis-information on this.  Having PPPoE or ADSL or whatever doesn't mean anything.   You either have a publicly accessible IP or your don't.  If you are behind a proxy, then you don't have a publicly accessible IP.  You can talk through it, but it isn't going to know who to send incoming connections to.  

yucao89 ... don't bother.   Just play on someone else's server!!  You clearly are in way over  your head, and we don't need another machine on the internet being used for dDoS attacks.  If you don't know enough about Linux and Networking to solve these issues, then you really are in way over head and shouldn't be running any servers on the Internet.  You WILL be hacked.

 ... and whoever mentioned telnet should be shot.  That's like handing a burglar the keys to your house before you go on vacation.

----------

## yucao89

I DONT HAVE A IP? But the ISP said that i do have public IP but it has a NAT

----------

## ERW1N

do this:

connect to an irc server, e.g. irc.freenode.net

than type /whois UrNick (after u're connected)

that's ur public ip...

if u run a router to share the adsl internet connection,

u need to forward the port of the server from the router to ur machine...

hope it helps....

----------

## ERW1N

oh yeah..

one more to add...

when u connect to the irc server, don't use any proxy or bouncer  :Wink: 

----------

## masseya

 *yucao89 wrote:*   

> I DONT HAVE A IP? But the ISP said that i do have public IP but it has a NAT

 

If your ISP said that you have a public IP, then you should tell them that you would like to know what it is and how to use it to setup a server that's can be reached by the rest of the world.  They are the only people who will be able to tell you with 100% certainty if it's possible and if it is how to do it.

----------

## yucao89

 *Quote:*   

> if u run a router to share the adsl internet connection, 
> 
> u need to forward the port of the server from the router to ur machine

 

what does that means

----------

## puggy

Basically someone attempting to connect to your machine will actually be connecting to the NAT device between you and the internet. This then forwards requests onto you. However, the NAT device will only be configured to forward certain ports to your machine (and other machines behind the same NAT device). So you need to configure it or get it configured if the NAT device isn't yours. Basically it just needs to say 

Forward port XXXX to IP XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX

Puggy

----------

## OdinsDream

Okay, I'll try...

Think of the public and private IP addresses like this:

You have a business, it has one phone number, and you dial it to reach the business. Inside, a receptionist answers the phone, and asks you who you would like to be directed towards. You say Bob, and she connects you.

There is no "direct line" to Bob. When you want to call him, you Have To Use the business's phone number, and talk to the receptioninst.

Now, lets say Bob has an extension, like 789. Inside the business, people can pick up their phone in their office, and push the SEVEN, then the EIGHT, then the NINE, and it calls Bob.

However, if that Same Person goes HOME for the day, and wants to call Bob at the office, they can't push SEVEN then EIGHT then NINE, because that isn't a public phone number, it's an Extension in the Office.

You are like BOB. Nobody can Call you unless they're IN The Office, or the Receptionist (your ISP) transfers them to you.

----------

## yucao89

I HAVE A TRANSPARENT PROXY

----------

## puggy

aggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## elzbal

First, I want to compliment 'OdinsDream' on that excellent analogy.

 *yucao89 wrote:*   

> I HAVE A TRANSPARENT PROXY

 

The transparent http proxy is used for World Wide Web traffic ONLY, and only applies to what you see in your Internet Explorer window. If you are talking about setting up a server, it will not come into play at all, since the CS server services do not qualify as 'Web' traffic. In other words, the transparent http proxy is irrelevent to your ability to run a server. What we are really discussing here is the NAT proxy (also known as a NAT firewall).

In your case you are very much like OdinsDream's Bob. You can call out directly to anyone (that is, anyone who has a direct number, or a public IP), but anyone trying to call you must go through the receptionist (NAT proxy server). For you to recieve a phone call (a CounterStrike client on your server), you must rely on the receptionist to direct the phone calls to you. If she is unwilling, you will never recieve phone calls.

----------

## kashani

How to tell if you're being NAT'ed by your local device

1. Traceroute to a popular site, save the first 3 hops because those are the ones we care about.

2. Is the first hop, ie your gateway RFC 1918 IP space? If yes you are being NATed

3. Is the second hop RFC 1918 IP space? If yes then you are being NATed by your ISP and not the local device.

4. Can you ping your gateway when your dsl line has been unplugged from the wall? If yes, then you are definitely being NATed by the local device assuming you answered question #3 no. If no, then your DSL modem is basically a bridge to a router upstream and has no IP of its own.

5. There are some extreme cases where they could be NATing you at the ISP and none of the above would tell you for sure which way it was. See ATM tunnels and other fun layer 2 type transports.

How to host a server while being NATed by your local device.

1. Find out what port(s) your server runs on

2. Configure the NAT device to pass requests for these ports to your internal server.

How to host a server is your ISP is NATing you

1. You can't

2. Call you ISP to get a different type of account and expect to pay more money.

What to do if none of this helps you

1. Call your ISP and ask the guys who built it how it works

kashani

----------

## guy

 *yucao89 wrote:*   

> So you are saying that ADSL ip changes? 
> 
> And running my cs server is not possible and no way of knowing my ip?
> 
> Please give me an awsner

 

www.no-ip.com

It's free. It's awesome.  :Smile: 

----------

## elzbal

 *guy wrote:*   

>  *yucao89 wrote:*   So you are saying that ADSL ip changes? 
> 
> And running my cs server is not possible and no way of knowing my ip?
> 
> Please give me an awsner 
> ...

 

...and it won't work if his ISP is NATing him.

http://www.no-ip.com/faq.php#8

http://www.no-ip.com/faq.php#14

----------

## yucao89

Friends, thanks for the information that you've gaved me, thanks alot. I contacted the ISP i have the IP but it is the routers problem, and it says that i need to configure the router by web interface how do i do that?

----------

## elzbal

 *yucao89 wrote:*   

> Friends, thanks for the information that you've gaved me, thanks alot. I contacted the ISP i have the IP but it is the routers problem, and it says that i need to configure the router by web interface how do i do that?
> 
> 

 

Good news! You'll be able to run that server after all. I'm happy for you.

As for your ADSL router configuration, the feature you want to look for is called 'port forwarding'. You want to map the counterstrike port (which might be 27015 based on a quick internet search, but it looks configurable) to your server box's IP address (which you might configure to 172.16.0.3, but that is entirely up to you).

The specific how-to depends heavily on which ADSL router you have. I'm afraid I won't be able to help with that, other than to tell you to check the manual that came with your ADSL modem. The manual should be able to clearly explain how to enable and configure port forwarding. If you don't have that, you might look for a manual or a how-to on the internet.

As a start, you might try pointing your web browser at http://172.16.0.1, the IP address of your ADSL router. There may also be a port you would need to specify, and for that you would have to check the manual.

----------

## yucao89

Friends, Thanks for the support, i used hyperterminal and CLI port to configure my M1122 nokia ISDN-ADSL router and i first formated it, web interface don't work with my router.!  :Smile: 

----------

## robodot

Sorry about getting out an old post, just aclarifying something.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> YOU DO NOT HAVE A PUBLIC IP ADDRESS BECAUSE YOU ARE BEHIND A PROXY. 
> 
> 

 

Splooge:  

  Please beware of what you are saying. Behind a proxy-cache of telefonica (spanish ISP) doesn't mean you don't have an IP address. 

  They all have the same IP, because they are all given a router that is of the same configurations which gives the default IP 172.26.0.2 to the eth0 of the first pc. Which in this case is M1122 NOKIA adsl over RDSI which is every common in spain at street cartagena of madrid to be specific   :Wink: 

----------

